# From Helsinki to Riga



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*20/12/2009. UPDATE: Riga pics on page 9*









_(map: mygeo.info)_

*Helsinki-Porvoo-Tallinn-Laheema-Narva-tartu-Valga-Cesis-Sigulda-Riga.*

*Helsinki:*



> Helsinki is the capital and largest city in Finland. It is in the southern part of Finland, on the shore of the Gulf of Finland, by the Baltic Sea. The population of the city of Helsinki is 579,016, making it the most populous municipality in Finland by a wide margin.


(Wikipedia.com)
1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12. Het Centraal Station is een pareltje...jammer genoeg stond de toren in de steigers. 
Heel wat gebouwen rond het drukke plein en de aanpalende lanen zijn van een onbeschrijflijke lelijkheid...









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18. Dit winkel- en kantoorcomplex staat vlak tegenover het CS en is met voorsprong het lelijkste gebouw van de stad.









19.









20.









21.









22. Het bekende Senaatsplein met Lutherse Kathedraal.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice trip and good pics so far


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Interesting shots from street level. Always the best IMO. 

Thx for sharing:cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Nice. Helsinki is still my fav city.


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

i want to visit there!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very good first batch of photos there!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like an awesome trip! 

Looking forward to see more pics


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice city.


----------



## ABC LV (Aug 27, 2008)

Looking forward for next part


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from Helsinki  i will wait for the rest from the other places...


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

Spectaculaire!!!










Benonie said:


>


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^ ^ Thanks!  

More is coming soon.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some more Helsinki:

31.









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.









39.









40.









41.









42.









43.









44.









45.









46.









47.









48.









49.









50.









51.









52.









53.









54.









55.









56.









57.









58.









59.









60.


----------



## Vincedem (Dec 5, 2007)

It looks very nice but a bit death though or is this just an impression?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I think I took some of these pictures on sunday morning or so... 
But indeed, although there are some nice bars and clubs, I don't think it's the most excting European capital. And alcohol is very expensive in Finland, so thousands of Fins take the cheap ferry to Tallinn during weekends , where beer is cheap and bars are plenty... :cheers:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Wonderful pics


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Great trip and lovely photos.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Nice pics! Looking forward to your Riga pics.




Benonie said:


> I think I took some of these pictures on sunday morning or so...
> But indeed, although there are some nice bars and clubs, I don't think it's the most excting European capital. And alcohol is very expensive in Finland, so thousands of Fins take the cheap ferry to Tallinn during weekends , where beer is cheap and bars are plenty... :cheers:


Helsinki is no London but it´s definitely not boring. During summer the streets are crowded, and there are plenty of bars and clubs. Most European cities I´ve been to aren´t any cheaper than Helsinki either, at least not when it comes to beer.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks!


Mr Bricks said:


> Helsinki is no London but it´s definitely not boring. During summer the streets are crowded, and there are plenty of bars and clubs. Most European cities I´ve been to aren´t any cheaper than Helsinki either, at least not when it comes to beer.


I can agree with the first part of your reply. Like I wrote before, there are a lot of bars, clubs and cafés.
But I visited lots of European cities and capitals during the last 2 decades, and Helsinki is one of the most expensive (beer, hostels, public transport etc...) together with Copenhagen, Zurich, Malmö, Paris and London.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

61.









62.









63.









64.









65.









66.









67.









68.









69.









70.









71.









72.









73.









74.









75.









76.









77.









78.









79.









80.









81.









82.









83.









84.









85.









86.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Suomenlinna*



> Suomenlinna, until 1918 Viapori (Finnish), or Sveaborg (Swedish), is an inhabited sea fortress built on six islands, and which is nowadays part of Helsinki, the capital of Finland.
> 
> Suomenlinna is a UNESCO World Heritage site and popular with both tourists and locals, who enjoy it as a picturesque picnic site. Originally named Sveaborg (Fortress of Svea), or Viapori as called by Finns, it was renamed Suomenlinna (Castle of Finland) in 1918 for patriotic and nationalistic reasons, though it is still also sometimes known by its original name. In Swedish-speaking contexts, the name Sveaborg is usually used.


_(Wikipedia.com)_


86. The local HKL-ferry to the islands:









87.









88.









89.









90.









91.









92.









93.









94.









95.









96.









97.









98.









99.









100.









101.









102.









103.









104.









105.









106.Back to Helsinki-city: 









107.









108.









109.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Great pictures. Looks like you had a nice trip! :yes:

Looking forward to see the Riga pics as well


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks. It will take some time before we reach Riga, which is at the end of our trip. 
A popular daytrip from Helsinki is the wooden city of *Porvoo:*



> Porvoo is a city and a municipality situated on the southern coast of Finland approximately 50 kilometres east of Helsinki. The town received its name from a Swedish earth fortress near the river Porvoonjoki which flows through the town . Porvoo is one of the six medieval towns in Finland, first mentioned as a city in texts from 14th century. Porvoo is the seat of the Swedish speaking Diocese of Porvoo of the Evangelical Lutheran Church of Finland.


 _(Wikipedia)_

110.









111.









112.









113.









114.









115.









116.









117.









118.









119.









120.









121.









122.









123.









124.









125.









126.









127.









128.









129.









130.









131.









132.









133.









134.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Porvoo looks incredibly charming wooden town. Would be great to live there.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> Porvoo looks incredibly charming wooden town. Would be great to live there.


...and incredibly expensive...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

A little movie I took witrh my photocamera during the trip from Helsinki in Finland to Tallinn in Estonia.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Same trip in photos:

146.









147.









148.









149.









150.









151.









152.









153.









154.









155.









156.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

> *Tallinn* is the capital and largest city of Estonia. It occupies a surface of 159.2 km2 in which 404,000 inhabitants live. It is situated on the northern coast of the country, on the banks of the Gulf of Finland, 80 km south of Helsinki.


(Wikipedia.com)

*Tallinn: Old town *

157.









158.









159.









160.









161.









162.









163.









164.









165.









166.









167.









168.









169.









170.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Superb shots, lovely architecture and brilliant weather too! Don't you just love those hilly quiet streets with the wooden houses of all colours.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Now that's a classy dress for a wedding...


----------



## ABC LV (Aug 27, 2008)

Headscarf+mini dress? :lol:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It's not the best photo (it's not sharp enough and I had some problems with the light) but I liked the dressing... and those legs...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

171.









172.









173.









174.









175.









176.









177.









178.









179.









180.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

181.









182.









183.









184.









185.









186.









187.









188.









189.









190.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Most of the pics are amazing, but especially soul-touching for me is 187th. B&W fits really great there.


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Any thread that includes pictures of both my former hometown and my current one is filed under "G" for great. :cheers:

When are we getting to Riga?



Benonie said:


> ...and incredibly expensive...


Not compared to Helsinki!


----------



## Isbjoern (Aug 31, 2009)

Those are the best photos I've seen for a long time!
If I had to choose one city to live in my entire life, it would probably be Helsinki. It's kind of a mix between the best parts of Stockholm and Finland, but (at least the impression that I get) without Stockholm's supercilious attitude, a metropol but still a small town, much like my hometown. 
And, you've got trams. What more could anyone possibly ask for?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks guys!


Vecais Sakarnis said:


> Most of the pics are amazing, but especially soul-touching for me is 187th. B&W fits really great there.


You can see almost the same shot in full colour on #165.



Joka said:


> Not compared to Helsinki!


Is Helsinki thàt expensive for hiring an apartment?



Joka said:


> When are we getting to Riga?


Patience my friend, we didn't finish Tallinn (and Narva, Tartu and Valga...) yet. 



Isbjoern said:


> Those are the best photos I've seen for a long time!
> If I had to choose one city to live in my entire life, it would probably be Helsinki. It's kind of a mix between the best parts of Stockholm and Finland, but (at least the impression that I get) without Stockholm's supercilious attitude, a metropol but still a small town, much like my hometown.
> And, you've got trams. What more could anyone possibly ask for?


It's a nice city indeed with lots of watersides and green spaces. But there aren't that much architectural gems. Anyway, I like Scandinavian cities.


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Benonie said:


> Is Helsinki thàt expensive for hiring an apartment?


A lot more expensive than Porvoo, when it comes to renting at least. A lot of child families want to own a home in Porvoo so that can be quite expensive but for the rent I'm paying in Helsinki I could live like a sultan in Porvoo, if they built a train track between the cities I just might.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Joka said:


> if they built a train track between the cities I just might.


You mean an upgrade of the existing old train track, only in use by that tourist train on saturday?


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

void0 said:


> I don't think that a lot more expensive, not more than 2 times more expensive at least. And saved money you can spend everyday on gas to get to Helsinki.


Maybe the Sultan comparison was a bit off the cuff. Anyway, I think being in the middle of things and not having to spend hours in transit is a matter of life quality, hence worth the rent.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I might visit Helsinki on my 2010 round the world trip (not this upcoming one)
as it looks very lovely, i must say though that i am not very fond of the finnish language, it hurts my ears


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Rocca al Mare*

West of Tallinn center: Rocca al Mare, Open Air Museum.

321. Tallinn Train Station









322.









323. Trolley in front of the station.









324. Tallinn Open Air Museum









325.









326.









327.









328.









329.









330. 









331. Cheese! :colgate:









332.









333.









334.









335.









336.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Very interesting - you have explored Tallinn very profoundly! How many days you spend there? 
And now I wait for your Riga pics even more, you have such an elaborate approach to the cities you visit! (I even didn't know there is Open-Air museum in Tallinn, and looks really nice and cosy; didn't know also about that prison - Estonians make photo threads very rarely here  ).


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks. 
We stayed 5 days in Tallinn which was almost enough...
Unfortunetly we only visited Riga 2 days :wallbash:. We spent most of our Latvian time in the Gauja Valley Nature Reserve, which was a good option too.
Anyway, I hope I have enough nice Riga-pics to satisfy you... 

Coming soon!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Lahemaa National Park*



> Lahemaa National Park (established 1971) is located on Northern Estonia, 70 kilometers east from capital Tallinn. Its area covers 725 km² (including 250.9 km² of sea). It was the first national park in the Soviet Union.
> 
> Its charter calls for the preservation, research and promotion of North-Estonian landscapes, ecosystems, biodiversity and national heritage.


(Wikipedia)

337.









338.









339.









340.









341.









342.









343.









344.









345.









346.









347.









348.









349.









350.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

351.









352.









353.









354.









355.
Whatchtower from Sovjet-times.









356.









357.









358.









359.









360.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Palmse Manor House and museum:

361.









362.









363.









364.










'Kunsti Museeum': 
365.









366.









367.









368.









369.









370.









371.









372.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Estonian North Eastern Coast*

373. The A20 from Tallinn to Saint-Petersburg.









374. Toolse Castle ruins, built in 1471 by the Livonian Order as defence against pirates.









375.









376.









377.









378.









379.









380.









381.









382. Valaste Waterfalls and cliffs.









383.









384. Hundreds of trucks tell us we're reaching the Estonian-Russian border at Narva/Ivangorod.









385. Reaching Narva.









To be continued. Next time: Narva!


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

^^ Oh, god...Narva. What a horrible place it is and what a glorious town it used to be


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ After the stunning beauty of Tallinn and Laheema, we were able to survive Narva...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Narva on the Russian border.*

Wikipedia.com



> *Narva *is the third largest city in Estonia. It is located at the eastern extreme point of Estonia, by the Russian border, on the Narva River .
> 
> On 1 January 2008 Narva had 66,621 inhabitants. The population, which was 83,000 in 1992, has been declining since then. 93.85% of the current population of Narva are Russian-speakers, mostly either Soviet-era immigrants from parts of the former Soviet Union or their descendants. Estonians account for only 4% of total population
> 
> ...


*1. Random City Images.*

386.









387.









388.









389.









390.









391.









392.









393.









394.









395.









396.









397.









398. Abandoned offices in the city center. 









399. The Russian Orthodox Cathedral.









400.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

^^ 
Narva had a very beautiful medieval old town before WW2. Here's a page that gathers photos of Old Narva: http://old.narva.ee/ Unfortunately the Soviets decided not to rebuild the old buildings, even though the structure of the buildings was often pretty much intact. And you can see the result in Benonie's photos.


----------



## Jedrzej (Dec 25, 2005)

What is this concrete thing on the roof of the commieblock on the left?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I think a water tank or so.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

401.









402. Even the publicity-boys seem to ignore the city...









403.









404. Modern architecture in the railway station area.









405.









406. The Town Hall.









407.









408. 









409.









410.









411.









412. Some renovated buildings near the Russian frontier.









413.









414. 









415.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from Tallinn as well @benonie


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Intersting that the word for BANK in Estonian is Pank. Broke in Swedish. anyways.. This is a great thread. Helsinki is truly a marvel.


----------



## Isbjoern (Aug 31, 2009)

I really liked picture nr 386, it has such a gloomy, grey feeling to it, with the clouds and everything. It kinda looks like an abandoned place, but it still has some life to it thanks to the people and cars. It's very much how you would picture the Soviet Union, depressing but still strangely beautiful in a way you don't really understand...


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Sideshow_Bob said:


> Intersting that the word for BANK in Estonian is Pank. Broke in Swedish.


But in Latvian "Pank" means "Punk" (youngsters' subculture from 70ies).


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments so far! 

*2.The Russian-Estonian border and the Narva-river. *

Of course we didn't travel all the way to the Russian border just to see some commieblocks, but to watch the fascinating border-crossing over the Narva-river. At both sides of the border there are some stunning castles. The Hermann Castle on the Estonian side faces Ivangorod Fortress on the Russian side of the river.

Both cities are conected by the so called 'Friendship-Bridge'. 

Some images:

416. The Friendship-bridge with Ivangorod on the left and Narva on the right.









417. Friendship-bridge again (above).









418. Ivangorod.









419.









420. Hermann Castle, Narva.









421.









422.









423.









424.









425. Border Crossing


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Hermann castle should be the most beautiful in Estonia and definitely amongst the top3 in Baltics (it seems even number 1 to me, like it more than any Latvian castles and Trakai, which is the main pride of Lithuanians, when it comes to castles). Especially I like it's very unusual for this region and very greatly preserved. I didn't know this before this thread, many beautiful things you show us here!


----------



## ABC LV (Aug 27, 2008)

I am surprised that after all the wars this castle still stands.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> Hermann castle should be the most beautiful in Estonia and definitely amongst the top3 in Baltics (...)I like it's very unusual for this region and very greatly preserved. I didn't know this before this thread, many beautiful things you show us here!


Thanks! I don't know about other Baltic Castles, but I sure liked this one.


ABC LV said:


> I am surprised that after all the wars this castle still stands.


Hermann Castle was heavily damaged during the Second World War.
It was renovated in the sixties and seventies.


----------



## ABC LV (Aug 27, 2008)

In neighbouring Latvia most Middle Age castes were destroyed during the Great Northern war, even long before WW2. hno:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I suppose you mean the castle ruines like in Cesis or Sigulda.
We've visited this ruines during our trip. Pics are yet to come...


----------



## jkk (Dec 28, 2006)

You managed to visit all these places in 5 days while it takes most Estonians several years or more to find their way to every one of these attractions. For example I visited Toolse castle only this summer after living 22 years here. I guess that's some great homework on your behalf 

Did you also have the local guide in Toolse? The young boy who spoke very profoundly and interestingly about the castle's history? I hope you did and that he spoke English - it added a lot to the experience.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks!
And no, we didn't knew about the local guide in Toolse. It would have been very helpfull to understand more about the site. But the place seemed abandoned, as there were no other human beings there...


----------



## jkk (Dec 28, 2006)

Benonie said:


> ^^ Thanks!
> And no, we didn't knew about the local guide in Toolse. It would have been very helpfull to understand more about the site. But the place seemed abandoned, as there were no other human beings there...


That's funny. We also paid for a ticket, but fortunately got a tour as well. There were only two kids, one of them was the guide and he knew quite a lot about the castle. I guess they only work there on weekends and I bet you visited it on a workday


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ We visited the ruins on a friday, indeed. And I think the guide was well worth the payement. We only had some summary explanation from a travel guide book.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

More Narva-Ivangorod:

426. Costums at the Estonian-Russian border.









427.









428.









429. The hydroelectric power station on the river Narva in Ivangorod which feeds the city of Saint-Petersburg. 









430. The E20-highway to Saint-Petersburg.









431. Ivangorod. (12.000 inh.)









432. Ivangorod.









433. 









434. Railwaybridge over the river Narva on the Tallinn - Saint-Petersburg-line.









435.









436. Lenin-statue on Narva castle grounds.









437. Welcome to Russia!


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

Interesting tour you took and great photos, thanks. 

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g92/Benonie/Estland/Narva/Fin-Est-Letland1265.jpg

(a cat and a book, who needs more)


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*3. Narva: Around the railway station.*

^^ Thank you! 

438. 









439.









440.









441.









442. Railwaybridge over the Narva-river.









443.









444.









445.









446. 









447. The Russian-Orthodox Voskresensky Cathedral.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This thread is still great... very nice, great photos @benonie :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*4. Narva: Voskresensky-Cathedral and surroundings.*

448. The 19th-Century Russian-Orthodox Cathedral.









449.









450.









451. 









452. 









453. Surroundings...









454. On the left an empty factory and offices-complex. On the right the entrance to the church...









455. 









456. 









457.


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice impressions! Thanks for that


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*5. Narva fair*

458.









459.









460.









461.









462.









463.









464.









465.









466.









467.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

468.









469.









470.









471.









472.









473.









474.









475.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Lenin statue still standing???

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g92/Benonie/Estland/Narva/Fin-Est-Letland1196.jpg


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> Lenin statue still standing???


Yes, alive and kicking!...

I think it's a nostalgic feeling by the etnic-Russian population in Narva. Memories of the past when they were a part of the Soviet Union. 
Lenin is pointing at Russia, btw.



















In the Latvian town of Cesis, as you know, the statue is lying down in a kind of coffin...


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Rebasepoiss said:


> And there's a simple reason: Helsinki was a planned city. Helsinki was built to compete with Tallinn on the Baltic Sea. That's why it IS right across the Gulf of Finland





ABC LV said:


> From what I have read, Tallinn basically stopped developing after 17th century when St. Petersburg was founded. That is the reason why medival charm is preserved there.


Thanks, that's very interesting. I thought Finnland would have had a big city before Helsinki then.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Back to Latvia and the Gauja Valley. 

The charming little village of Krimulda:

622.









623.









624.









625.









626. The old manor house is nowadays a revalidation center.









627.









628.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Nice countryside pictures! Last one... It seems nothing that special, but there is something in it... Probably composition. A bit magical.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks.
More countryside during a last hike through the beautiful Gauja Valley:

629. 









630.









631.









632.









633.









634.









635.









636. 









637. The bobsleigh-track of Sigulda.









638. Train from van Sigulda to Riga.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Riga, the metropolis of beauty*

Finaly we reach Riga!



> Riga is the capital and largest city of Latvia, a major industrial, commercial, cultural and financial centre of the Baltics, and an important seaport, situated on the mouth of the Daugava. With 713,016 inhabitants it is the largest city of the Baltic states.
> Riga's historical centre has been declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site, and the city is particularly notable for its extensive Jugendstil architecture, which UNESCO considers to be unparalleled anywhere in the world.


_(Wikipedia.com)_


639. Train to Riga.









640. Arrival in Riga Train Station. On the photo the international train to Saint-Petersburg.









641. The renovated Central Station.









642. 









643. Trolleybuses near _Maskavas forštate_.









644. _'Latvijas Zinātņu akadēmija'_ or Academy of Science.









645.









646. We walk to Vecrīga, the Old Town.









647. Riga has got an exellent tram- and trolleynetwork.









648.









649.









650.









651.









To be continued...


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Great! Those summer pics from Gauja's valley looks almost surreal now, in this grey weather period. But Riga looks incredibly deserted in your pics - was it some Sunday or Saturday?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks. 
And no, those photos waren't taken on a sunday, but on a thursday, though not during rush houres.
But I admit you can't see a lot of people on these pictures. In real life it was rather busy and crowdy in town. 
After some weeks in deserted areas and small towns, it was like entering a real cosmopolitan city.
More Riga-pics are yet to come...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Riga - Old Town*

652.









653. St. John's Church









654.









655.









656.









657.









658.









659. The rebuilt Town Hall.









660. The splendid reconstructed House of Blackheads.









661.









662.









663.









664.









665.









666. The St Peter's Church. We will climb it later for some stunning views...









To be continued.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

667.









668.









669.









670.









671.









672.









673.









674.









675.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

some interesting and unusual facade close-ups, street zooms, etc. What this guy is doing - fighting with umbrella?  
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g92/Benonie/Letland/Riga/Fin-Est-Letland1710.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those country-side towns are really awesome, Benonie  and the other photos are very nice too


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Riga is so beautiful!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> What this guy is doing - fighting with umbrella?


Some kind of street theatre, not very exiting though...

676.









677.









678.









679.









680.









681.









682.









683.









684.









685.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Great stuff! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Last pics of the Old Town and around before walking to the wondeful art nouveau-district.

686.









687.









688.









689.









690.









691.









692.









693.









694.









695.









696.









697.









698.









699.









700.









701.









702.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last photos is Riga's old city? Very nice photos btw


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ The last photos is Riga's old city? Very nice photos btw


Last 3 photos are not from Old Town - they're from Boulevard Ring and historical 19th/20th Century centre.


----------



## Tin_Can (Jun 17, 2009)

Great work,Benonie! Riga looks just gorgeous on your photos


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> Last 3 photos are not from Old Town - they're from Boulevard Ring and historical 19th/20th Century centre.


Indeed, that's why I wrote "Old town and around".


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

703. Reval Hotel Riga. Pretty good renovation.









704. Esplanade Park with legs.









705. Russian Orthodox Cathedral.









706.









707. We walk north in the direction of Riga's stunning art nouveau district.









708. Vansu Bridge.









709. National Theatre.









710.









711.









712.









713. Russian Embassy.









714. Almost there...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some Latvian Art Nouveau.

A lot of the splendid en gorgeous buildings in this quarter north of the old town are designed by Michail Eisenstein. 

715.









716.









717.









718.









719. Belgian Embassy.









720.









721.









722.









723.









724. 









725.









To be continued...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

We continue our tour:

726.









727.









728.









729.









730.









731.









732.









733.









734.









735.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

736.









737.









738.









739.









740.









741.









742.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

743.









744.









745.









746.









748.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some pano's taken from this Saint-Peter's church:

749.









750.









751.









752.









753.









754.









755.









756.









757.









758.









759.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Pictures 745 and 746 are just incredible - in pic 745 it looks like the left side dragon is screwing the drainpipe while in pic 746 it looks that the Jugend-head announces something in that small black box which could be loudspeaker but actually it is a spotlight. 
I don't know if you did it on purpose, but it has turned out very funny!
In overall, I like your pictures - very nice framing and a creative touch... Very interesting... just...  Why do you use so heavy quality compression? I would be ready to wait much longer for pictures to load, if they would be more qualitative and without those compression artifacts.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks! And no, the funny pics were not taken on purpose.
And I didn't realize that heavy quality compression. It's something about the features of loading up on my photoserver, I suppose. Sorry about that.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

760.









761.









762.









763.









764.









765.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

At the railwaystation we take the bus to the airport. So that's all for this thread guys. 
Thanks for visiting my fotothread, watching my pictures and given all the positive reactions. kay:




























:goodbye:


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

^^ Very nice thread! I had no idea Baltics were that nice! kay:


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you for this wonderful thread! I'm personally very glad that you had the will to cover Estonia from so many different angles. You now know many places in Estonia better than most Estonians do  But also pictures of Helsinki and Latvia were very interesting and enjoyable.


----------



## SEAfan (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations on a masterful thread, Benonie! :applause: Really a marvelous travelogue and a beautiful introduction to the charms and beauties of two of the three Baltic countries, obviously a surprise to many who looked in here.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Great job! It was interesting to see our countries through your eyes!


----------



## Tin_Can (Jun 17, 2009)

It was excellent photo tour,Benonie! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks guys. I hope a lot of our members will encounter those beautiful and exciting countries and cities in the next years!


----------

